# Sorry, premature sendage. Here's Chloe!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

What a little love 
Enjoy your new arrival...your family and yourself deserve to.

Barbara x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.... she's super cute and look so sweet! Love the one of her and your daughter!! Just beautiful. So glad you got her.

Brodysmom


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh wow she is gorgeous! 
Looks like she's already fitting into the family


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

awwwww, she is just darling <3 <3 <3 Where in Ohio do you live...I might have to do a drive by puppy snatch LOL, JK. Congrats she is a lovely little girl.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

ow I love her. She has the cutes face. What an angel.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You guys are so sweet and supportive. Thank you. You know I kind of tried to fight this decision but I'm glad I lost. She's added such fun to the family and my honey seems more like himself than ever. He did, however, have a breakdown holding her yesterday, but I think it was a good one.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So glad for you,best thing you could have done.She is so sweet congrats,keep the pictures coming


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations. You deserve it. And MY she is beautiful!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Awe weeeee shes so beautiful!! Love the shoulder picture , it is too true that thats where chi's love to be  Good for you in finding such a little beauty!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a feeling we are all going to show a very special interest in Chloe 

Barbara x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Congrats!! She is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a precious little thing...just as white as snow  So glad you have her and may she fill your hearts with lots of love.....Hugs to you all


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww...........She is beautiful and very cute!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow Wow Wow she is stunning!! That is my fave colour of chi, she is stunning!!
U made a good decision, she will keep you very busy!!! :L
Congrats!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is adorable.. congrats!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby girl! 
I know she will bring you
much happiness!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats on the new addition! Chloe is sooo cute and it looks like you and your family are enjoying her.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I love her name, too


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow she's cute , you must have the best cat becuase he/she is always playing with dogs!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Soooo cute, I am jealous!!!! I want a lil cream girl toooo!!!!


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

GORGEOUS! I want her!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kioana said:


> wow she's cute , you must have the best cat becuase he/she is always playing with dogs!


He is amazing. He's big and bulky and is constantly breaking things but he loves the dogs. He stayed with Bambi up until the end. He cleans all the dogs like they are his own. We bottle fed him from 12 hours old. He was the only one that lived in the litter. He is a pain though. Always knocking over my plants, breaking glasses, eating the dog food, up on the counters, getting in the shower with Andrew every morning, jumping into the little one's playpen, trashing up the girls room, stealing their stuffed animals and jewelry, escaping outside, running up and down the blinds and drapes, etc. etc.. I'm sure there's more, but you get the picture.

Thanks for the Chloe compliments. I also am fascinated with Zoey, so when Chloe came along, it seemed right.


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

omg she is sooo cute!!!
and soo soo tiny  i want


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She is beautiful!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, she's so cute...and fitting in very well... Congratulations.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ohh she is so perfect! Glad you have found a precious chi to add to your family, you really deserve it. She is lucky to have found such a loving person such as yourself


PS Love the name ;-)


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh so cute!! I love all white chis. The picture of the cat is adorable. It looks like the cat is cleaning her ears.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG! She's precious!!!


----------



## NoiseMaker (Aug 10, 2008)

*New Family Member*

Your pictures tell a story of love, people to people and people to animals.
Tell you husband that there is nothing wrong in crying over the loss of something you loved, I'm Irish and cry at the drop of a hat. Crying is the pressure release value for our hearts.
I was a street cop for 35 years and saw to many times what humans can do to each other. When it was time to put our "Tiger" to sleep I knew I was tough and could do it. Well I ended up waiting in the car crying while Darlene (Dazy Mae) took him into the vets.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr look how shes so white, like shes been washed with daz!!! lol

where did you get her bag from too?!! can i have her with her bag too please? lol


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is very cute. I hope you enjoy her. She will bring much happiness to you and your family.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You guys are so sweet. Thank you so much for the kind words and compliments on our new baby. We love her so much already. She is a lot more active than Bambi. Maybe because Bambi was sick and we didn't know it, but this one is CRAZY! 

Her bag is actually my daughters puppy carrier for her stuffed animals. It fits Chloe perfectly so I asked Mackenzie if we could borrow it. She was only too happy to let new little Chloe use her bag.

What a nice compliment about the love in our family. We do have a lot of love between us and have shed a lot of tears here together lately. My husband says because he's surrounded by women that he's starting to act like one. LOL. I like the fact that he can show honest emotion also.

You guys make me feel so good about our decision. She really is so much more active than what I'm used to, I have a feeling I'm going to have a lot more questions about this one. Bambi was so calm and quiet. This one is ruthless.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Awww what a sweet husband. Chloe is beautiful. We wish you all the happiness in the world. Your family deserves it. I can SEE all the love in the pics. Kisses.*


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I just screamed out loud and probably woke the neighbourhood!!
How did I miss all this??? She's SOOOO adorable!!
I was so hoping you would take her. How could you ot with that little face and tubby tummy. If you only knew how happy I am right now. Happy happy, joy, joy. I'm doing that happy dance for you guys.  
Now I've got to find all the posts you've added about her. xoxo


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

she is absolutely stunning, making me feel broody again (for a puppy not a child lol). she is lucky to have found wonderful parents too and cant wait to see more pics x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> I just screamed out loud and probably woke the neighbourhood!!
> How did I miss all this??? She's SOOOO adorable!!
> I was so hoping you would take her. How could you ot with that little face and tubby tummy. If you only knew how happy I am right now. Happy happy, joy, joy. I'm doing that happy dance for you guys.
> Now I've got to find all the posts you've added about her. xoxo


Rochelle, how did you miss this? I was surprised you didn't pm me. Thanks for your happiness. She is a hellion but we are in love. It's such a different love from Bambi. This is a healthy, active puppy and we are totally not used to this. We have not had one puppy this active before. Everybody has been so sweet about this decision. It didn't feel right to me before we got her but once we got her, it did. Ya know what I mean? Thanks hon, for everything. Hope all's well with you.


----------

